# What is a good Pop-Up Blocker?



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I've been using Pop-Up Stopper for a while and got to thinking... is there something better?


----------



## crispy (Feb 5, 2003)

I haven't used Pop-Up-Stopper myself, so it's hard to make any comparison, but I have used PopUpCop in the past (very good) and currently use NetCaptor rather than IE on its own. That not only gives pop-up protection but another way of browsing, using tabs.

Chris P


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Here's some I've come across, but haven't tried any of them yet:

http://www.emsproject.com/FS/mail

http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/network/pow.htm

http://www.adshield.org/


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I downloaded all 3 of those programs from the links and the only one I have tried so far is AdShield and I love it. I don't think I'll get to the others. It automatically blocks unwanted pop-ups without bothering you and also blocks banners as well. Thank you.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

You're Welcome!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

FYI-when you are using AdShield, if you click on a link that uses javascript (such as TSG's Chat) it likely won't work. If this happens, try disabling AdShield then click the link. After you have clicked the link you can re-enable AdShield.


----------



## Platinum015 (Feb 17, 2003)

Dont waste your time with external pop-up programs. Get Avant Browser! http://www.avantbrowser.com/ It has a pop-up blocker built in, plus it is more stable than Opera, faster than Mozilla (Netscape), and has MANY more features than IE(such as tabbed browsing, groups, and 1 "button" to clear all of your Histories, Auto Completes, Cookies, and Temp Internet Files. I don't work for the company, but I think I will be buying some of their stock here REAL soon.


----------



## zookre (Feb 24, 2003)

I am using POW, free from analogx. I have had it installed for about 3 months now and it is working great. I would highly reccomend it.


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

Another good alternative browser is Phoenix(soon to be renamed) which is a lighter, faster redisign of mozilla. It has a pop-stopper that works really well.. skinable.. tab browsing.. pluginable.. and much much more.


----------



## Platinum015 (Feb 17, 2003)

You know... I used avant for awhile and found that it contained too mny bugs for me. I have been using Crazy Browser ever since which is almost the exact same thing as avant only that its stable. It is really great and blocks pop-ups too.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I also use POW!, its small, it's free, its spyware free, its no non-sense, and does a great job.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

UPDATE: AdShield is still my favorite. I like blocking banners/adservers/pop-ups/questionable sites and it's great for that. I havn't tried the browsers that were suggested but I have been using IE for 5-6 years and it's still my favorite.


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

i use popup cop


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I just recently switched to Netscape 7.02 and haven't seen one unwanted pop-up since... and it asks you if you want to block cookies like it did in IE 6.0. I miss blocking banners with AdShield but I can live without it... for now.


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

Opera
www.opera.com


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Thank you Talamasca,
I have already been using Opera for a few weeks now and it is much, much better than Netscape. Gotta love those mouse gestures... it allows me to be lazy while surfing the internet.


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

No comparison.
I love it.


----------

